# Hateful Eight: Long Live 70mm Movies!



## cgw (Dec 10, 2015)

Tarantino does it again:

Old Lenses Give Depth to ‘The Hateful Eight’

The Hateful Eight (2015) - IMDb

I'm in...


----------



## ffarl (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to that.  I love Tarantino.


----------



## NickJ (Dec 10, 2015)

There isn only one theater here in ATX that can handle the format.  Alamo Ritz.


----------



## 4Nines (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! This movie was on the top of my list anyways, but now I can't hardly wait!


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'll watch anything with Jennifer Jason Leigh in it. But that movie title has to go. What a glorious media 70mm film is. But I fear it is doomed..,progress ain't what it used to be....


----------

